# Stricture resection - postoperation pain



## stegios

Hello everybody,
I've been looking around this forum for days now and I wanted to share my experience and maybe get some feedback regarding the pain I am having.

I had a laparoscopic surgery to remove my stricture 17 days ago and had 25cm of small intestine along with 16cm of large. I thought that I was going to have less removed, but no refunds on bowels right? 
On day 8 I was dismissed and came back at my place, having my folks take care of me. The pain throughout these days have changed a lot. Note that since I was dismissed, I didn't take any pain killers. The weird thing is, that 1 week ago, the only pain I felt was the stitches and the incisions. These couple of days, the pain comes from the inside, like there is gas, or maybe a relapse of Crohn's? I don't eat vegetables nor fruits. Just cooked chicken, cooked pork. Some biscuits from time to time.

Is the pain normal?

I don't want to do anything wrong, since this have been really heavy.


btw:
Diagnosed in 2006 after removal of appendix
I've been to prednisone on and off for the past 12 months
Tried Imuran but didn't work (vomit, fever etc.)


Waiting for your response.


----------



## normawood

I had surgery a little over 6 weeks ago, and I had an experience similar to yours. About a week after surgery I was doing well, and was settling down to regular BMs and less pain very day. Since then I have been having intermittent cramping, diarrhea and nausea. I saw my GI doc and he did labs that were all negative, so I had supposed I was eating things I shouldn't, as I was traveling and eating out at the time. Are you doing any better now?


----------



## stegios

Hello Norma,
3 weeks and 2 days today. 
The lower-right pain seems to become milder but there is cramping around my belly button. When I am stretching i feel the pain increasing. D has gone now but nothing is normal. I know that all of us who had that surgery are worried.I think the days that I walk the most are the days that I feel better. 

Do you think that the way we sleep makes a difference? Maybe is a silly Q but in what way do you sleep?

I hope you are feeling better as the days go by.


----------



## normawood

I haven't noticed any difference based on how I sleep. My only issue remains fatigue and diarrhea, but I am eating some fiber. I'm glad you're doing better. I too try to exercise in hopes it will get me back to normal sooner. I have started doing a little bike riding and paddling.


----------



## ronroush7

stegios said:


> Hello everybody,
> I've been looking around this forum for days now and I wanted to share my experience and maybe get some feedback regarding the pain I am having.
> 
> I had a laparoscopic surgery to remove my stricture 17 days ago and had 25cm of small intestine along with 16cm of large. I thought that I was going to have less removed, but no refunds on bowels right?
> On day 8 I was dismissed and came back at my place, having my folks take care of me. The pain throughout these days have changed a lot. Note that since I was dismissed, I didn't take any pain killers. The weird thing is, that 1 week ago, the only pain I felt was the stitches and the incisions. These couple of days, the pain comes from the inside, like there is gas, or maybe a relapse of Crohn's? I don't eat vegetables nor fruits. Just cooked chicken, cooked pork. Some biscuits from time to time.
> 
> Is the pain normal?
> 
> 
> I don't want to do anything wrong, since this have been really heavy.
> 
> 
> btw:
> Diagnosed in 2006 after removal of appendix
> I've been to prednisone on and off for the past 12 months
> Tried Imuran but didn't work (vomit, fever etc.)
> 
> 
> Waiting for your response.


I have a question or two.  You said you eat cooked chicken.  Do you take the skin off before you eat?  Ever since I had my resection, I can't eat anything with skin.  I have to take it off.  I wish you the best


----------



## stegios

Hey,
I eat chicken A LOT so I've tried it with the skin on off cooked boiled. I feel the best when it is chicken breast without skin yes. But with skin is tolerable. 
I once had a discussion with a GI from Germany and he told me that if I eat salmon and chicken breast all the time the chances of relapse are the fewest.
Hope you are ok.


----------



## sleepallday

I hope your recovery has been going well! 

In regards to the pain, if it gets too much, definitely see a doctor or your specialist about it. Have you had your post op appointment with your surgeon? They often have great suggestions on what can improve pain or to give you an indication of what sort of pain to expect. 

I'm not a health professional so definitely follow the advice/ information given to you specifically by your drs, though when I had my ileocecal resection, it took months before I began feeling normal again. Each surgery is independent and people react differently. I ended up in hospital for a couple of weeks over xmas and new year, with crippling pain. 

I really hope it's just the recovery process for you  Fingers crossed for a fresh remodelled bowel!


----------

